# Optimum Placement of fans for cooling



## vineetrok (Nov 10, 2013)

Cabinet Description:
Vip cabinet with PSU mounted on top, 
2 Fans, 1 is at the rear and acts as exhaust, other is on the side panel (opposite to Processor) which acts as exhaust too.
Using the stock Fan for the Processor (i5 3570). I'm not sure whether its drawing the air out or in. Ideally it should draw it out hence I placed the side panel Fan as exhaust so it helps to draw out the hot air.
Cabinet doesn't have any provision for front intake fan.

I've read through other forums wherein people have different opinions about passive air intake etc etc which leads to more dust collection and all. But I'm confused.

Considering my current config, I want advice on whether the side panel fan should be exhaust or intake fan.

Thanks


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

vineetrok said:


> Cabinet Description:
> Vip cabinet with PSU mounted on top,
> 2 Fans, 1 is at the rear and acts as exhaust, other is on the side panel (opposite to Processor) which acts as exhaust too.
> Using the stock Fan for the Processor (i5 3570). I'm not sure whether its drawing the air out or in. Ideally it should draw it out hence I placed the side panel Fan as exhaust so it helps to draw out the hot air.
> ...



2 fans at front for intake, 1 fan at rear for exhaust, 1 fan on the side also for exhaust.
For 120mm & 140mm fans go for Coolermaster XtraFlo fans which retails at Rs.550 per fan(120mm) & Rs.700 per fan (140mm).OK.


----------



## vineetrok (Nov 10, 2013)

bavusani said:


> 2 fans at front for intake, 1 fan at rear for exhaust, 1 fan on the side also for exhaust.
> For 120mm & 140mm fans go for Coolermaster XtraFlo fans which retails at Rs.550 per fan(120mm) & Rs.700 per fan (140mm).OK.


Thanks for the reply. As I said I do not have facility to install front intake fan. My main concern is near the Processor. I'm not sure whether the processor fan is blowing air in or out of the processor heat sink. Because if its blowing In, then I have another fan exactly opposite to it (sidepanel) which is set as exhaust. I feel thats not good since it creates sort of vacuum in between.
How does the stock fan that comes with processor usually works (i5 3570 in my case)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

vineetrok said:


> Thanks for the reply. As I said I do not have facility to install front intake fan. My main concern is near the Processor. I'm not sure whether the processor fan is blowing air in or out of the processor heat sink. Because if its blowing In, then I have another fan exactly opposite to it (sidepanel) which is set as exhaust. I feel thats not good since it creates sort of vacuum in between.
> How does the stock fan that comes with processor usually works (i5 3570 in my case)



All heat sink fans push air on the heat sink. Set the fan at he side panel to be intake.


----------



## vineetrok (Nov 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> All heat sink fans push air on the heat sink. Set the fan at he side panel to be intake.


Thanks, Just what I wanted to know. Although, actually wouldnt it be better if the processor fan suck the hot air out of the heatsink? just asking.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 10, 2013)

that's not how heat sinks work.the purpose of heat sink is to transfer heat from the target(processor) to itself because of better conductivity(metal parts) & then this transferred heat is cooled/dissipated by blowing air/circulating water around it.this enables heat sink to cool & absorb further heat from processor.you cool a hot steel plate by blowing air on it not away from it.


----------



## vineetrok (Nov 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> that's not how heat sinks work.the purpose of heat sink is to transfer heat from the target(processor) to itself because of better conductivity(metal parts) & then this transferred heat is cooled/dissipated by blowing air/circulating water around it.this enables heat sink to cool & absorb further heat from processor.you cool a hot steel plate by blowing air on it not away from it.



Got it, Thanks for the help. Will set the sidepanel fan as intake then.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

Side fans as intake and rear fans as exhaust.


----------

